# After getting into an accident....it's over



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

So on 2/29 at approximately 12:10am someone rear-ended me while I was transporting 3 Lyft passengers. Thankfully no one was hurt and the other driver's insurance is taking care of my damages. I should put my car in the shop within a few days then I'm off to SXSW to network and have a good time. Lyft and Uber were supplemental income while I build my business. It served its purpose while it lasted paying the majority of my monthly expenses. But after this accident....I'M DONE!

I deleted the Uber driver app on my phone. I have wanted to get out for a few months because I was fed up like a lot you guys here. Last week was my entire week with no rideshare in 16 months with the exception of a few times I have traveled. I did not miss it one bit! It felt good not putting 200+ miles on my car in one week. Now I can go back to only take my car to get serviced every 4 months like I did before I got into ridesharing. I am grateful that I only have 65k total miles on my 5-year-old 2012 Nissan Versa. I plan on keeping it as long as I can and I will pay it off this year. 

Now, I don't have enough income from bmy business to pay for all my living expenses right now, but you know what...I'm not going to fret. If it is one thing I know, my needs will always be taken care of and now that I can devote all my attention to my business and my other goals I can make the money I want. With faith and hard work, things will turn around. I am happy about my new beginning and I hope you all will wish me well. I will still visit the forum from time to time because you guys give me great laughs. Until next time...

P.S. DO NOT LET THESE COMPANIES TREAT YOU LESS THAN A RED STARBURST!


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

"Now, I don't have enough income from bmy business to pay for all my living expenses right now, but you know what...I'm not going to fret. If it is one thing I know, my needs will always be taken care of and now that I can devote all my attention to my business and my other goals I can make the money I want."

That makes you sound like a tax burden on all of us. Maybe your "business" should be getting a job that pays for your living expenses. Just sayin'.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> "Now, I don't have enough income from bmy business to pay for all my living expenses right now, but you know what...I'm not going to fret. If it is one thing I know, my needs will always be taken care of and now that I can devote all my attention to my business and my other goals I can make the money I want."
> 
> That makes you sound like a tax burden on all of us. Maybe your "business" should be getting a job that pays for your living expenses. Just sayin'.


For your miserable ignoramus information, I do NOT take any entitlements from the government and there is no else paying my bills but ME. I bet that made you feel real good to tell me something that I'm smart enough to know huh? You worked real hard on that one didn't you? I'm more than aware that I need to consider another job to pay for my expenses. Because unlike you who probably has certain entitlements all your life due to your privilege, I have to WORK twice as hard to get half of what your privilege easily affords you to get. Now take your passive aggressive trolling behind elsewhere. SCRAM!


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

ldriva said:


> For your miserable ignoramus information, I do NOT take any entitlements from the government and there is no else paying my bills but ME. I bet that made you feel real good to tell me something that I'm smart enough to know huh? You worked real hard on that one didn't you? I'm more than aware that I need to consider another job to pay for my expenses. Because unlike you who probably has certain entitlements all your life due to your privilege, I have to WORK twice as hard to get half of what your privilege easily affords you to get. Now take your passive aggressive trolling behind elsewhere. SCRAM!


You really picked the wrong guy. My "privileges" have all been hard earned. I spent almost 10 years in harms way and worked my way into a good profession. You have the gall to call me an "ignoramous" while *****ing about not making enough money from your "business" to meet your expenses? Really? Get a job and stop playing the victim.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> You really picked the wrong guy. My "privileges" have all been hard earned. I spent almost 10 years in harms way and worked my way into a good profession. You have the gall to call me an "ignoramous" while *****ing about not making enough money from your "business" to meet your expenses? Really? Get a job and stop playing the victim.


Sir, you picked the wrong girl when you made me out to be some leech when you said "you sound like a tax burden for the rest of us." I know that language well and it's usually used to be demeaning to certain groups of people. And please explain to me how I am tax burden when I don't collect unemployment? And never have. Explain how I'm a burden when I don't collect food stamps? Or a welfare check? Yes, I called you an ignoramus because you made a poor assumption about me without asking any questions first. You know nothing about my educational level, skill level, personal situation, whether I have looked for jobs in the past...NOTHING! No where in my original statement was I complaining. I was stating that I'm not going to freak out because I know everything will work itself out. If you come at me sideways, that's what you will get back. You could of said "maybe you should get another job until things get better for you" and left it at that. But nooooo you had to be a jerk about it. I hope that makes you feel great.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WCSGuy said:


> You really picked the wrong guy. My "privileges" have all been hard earned. I spent almost 10 years in harms way and worked my way into a good profession. You have the gall to call me an "ignoramous" while *****ing about not making enough money from your "business" to meet your expenses? Really? Get a job and stop playing the victim.


She wasn't *****ing.


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

I did not intend anything personal, like I said the statement you made "sounded like"... I never cast judgement, though I can see how it could have come out the other way. My apologies for that. I have no idea of your individual situation obviously, but I do know you have the time and connectivity to complain online. I did make a poor assumption, but the fact that you took it so personally tends to lend credence. You attacked me with insults. I wish you nothing but the best of luck in your future.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Idriva comes on here to give other users a small piece of her life story and all you have to comment with is "that makes you sound like a tax burden"???


----------



## WCSGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

How is more expenses versus income differently understood? Someone is making up the difference.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

WCSGuy said:


> How is more expenses versus income differently understood? Someone is making up the difference.


Maybe she has some money saved up. Again, you don't know the facts.


----------

